
Multiple Exploits for CVE-2019-19781 (Citrix ADC/Netscaler) Released Overnight - based2
https://www.reddit.com/r/blueteamsec/comments/en4m7j/multiple_exploits_for_cve201919781_citrix/
======
based2
[https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-018/](https://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/avis/CERTFR-2020-AVI-018/)

[https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Warnmeldungen/DE/CB/2019/...](https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Warnmeldungen/DE/CB/2019/01/warnmeldung_cb-k19-0078.html)

